# [SOLVED] Samsung Digital Cam SC D372



## PrairieLily (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a Samsung Digital Cam SC D372 and can not transfer the videos onto my computer. I require a 6 pin - 4 pin Firewire cable which I have but still can not transfer. Do I require software to make the transfer? Anyone who can provide advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Samsung Digital Cam SC D372*

Is the firewire support enabled in BIOS ??


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Samsung Digital Cam SC D372*

On my old Canon ZR45 I used Windows Movie Maker to extract video data.


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Samsung Digital Cam SC D372*

Why dont you try the software which come in the bundle, it would be the best option. As an alternate you can also try to transfer it through Windows movie maker.


----------



## PrairieLily (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Samsung Digital Cam SC D372*

Hello, Thank you everyone for your advice. Treasurehunter1 I did not get any software with the camera, nor did I get any cables with it. I finally found a cable that I could use and with a bit of work I managed to capture the videos. 

Thank you again everyone!


----------

